# Proud of my little girl!



## MikelA (Aug 17, 2016)

I got this beautiful girl (Serena) exactly 6 days ago and I am amazed at how fast she has adapted to me and her new home. When I was cleaning her cage today, I realized that she was very comfortable and happy around me. This is not what I was expecting, because my previous budgie took several months to not be afraid of me touching his cage. So, after cleaning Serena's cage I decided to put some millet in my hand. It took her less than 5 seconds to start eating the millet. After that, I put the rest of the food away and she jumped on my hand. Unbeilable.


:yellow face 2:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Mikel, I'm glad things are going well with little Serena! :thumbsup:

She really does seem to be very trusting of you  As long as you're working with her at her pace and ensuring her body language is not nervous, I think it's wonderful that she has come so far in such a short amount of time 

The pictures are great--I hope to see more of her soon! What a darling 

:urock:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I completely agree with Star -- Serena seems to be very trusting of you. 
Keep going at her pace and your bond with her is going to be very strong! She's a beautiful little girl. *


----------

